

Ask HN: What time do you go to sleep every day? - xijuan


======
byoung2
You should make this a poll so people can vote on it. I sleep at 10 pm and
wake up at 2am and 6am to feed the baby, then 6:30am I leave for work.

~~~
xijuan
I can't!! I need to have more karmas to create a pool (i.e., 200 karmas).

------
koopajah
Go to bed between 12pm and 1.00 am and wake up a 7.30am. I used to sleep
aroung 3.00am waking up at the same time a few years ago during two years but
I decided I needed better and longer nights. Now I wake up before my alarm
clock almost everytime

------
edferda
10 PM wake up at 5:30 AM

------
elliottcarlson
Lately - go to bed at 3am, wake up at 7:30am - and then get two powernaps in
on my 2 hour each way commute.

~~~
xijuan
I also always catch up sleep on the commute. Sleep is really the best thing to
do while commuting

------
cdvonstinkpot
Between 9pm & 11pm, wake at 5:30am.

------
mattm
10:30pm. Wake up at 7 although I'd like to get that earlier now that the sun
is rising earlier.

------
spoiler
I go to bed around 2am and 4am and get up at around 7:30am.

It's probably unhealthy. :/

~~~
xijuan
Lol. I sleep around the same time but I wake up at 11pm

------
markhall
Between 11 and 12. Up by 6:30

------
salahxanadu
Sleep Anytime between 10:15-11pm and I wake up at 8:45 to bike to work by 9.

------
hoka
12:30am-2am usually, but I almost always get 9 hours of sleep (college ftw)

------
ceeK
Usually around midnight give or take half an hour.

------
timjahn
Go to bed between 10-10:30 and wake between 5-6.

------
404error
Between 11pm & 12am, wake up at 7:30 AM

------
seanwoods
Between 10 and 11; wake up at 6:45

~~~
caw
Same here.

------
keva161
12pm and up at 7:30am

------
centdev
1am and up by 6:30am

------
utopianmonk
2AM - 7:00AM

------
logn
3AM - 11AM

